# Mum's farm, Yorkshire - Many pics!



## Fallen_Angel (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello,

Um, this is my first reporty type thing, I realised I had some photos I'd taken when I was back at my Mum's earlier in the year, so I thought I'd share.

Up until a few years ago, this was a working arable and livestock farm in North Yorkshire. I've lived there most of my life and I know it pretty well, up until this year though, I didn't have a good enough camera to take any pictures I liked 

The place is pretty much falling down now, which seems a shame in a way, cos my mum will just let it, but it's good for a mooch! She's really anti-social and she hates strangers, so I guess whatever pictures I take will be the only ones anyone will ever have - Again, kinda sad, cos I'm not a good enough photographer to do it justice. 

Anyway, enough with my waffling! Enjoy.

Sarah












A box of rusty oddments, including castrating irons...*Mum's personal collection lol*


----------



## odeon master (Nov 12, 2009)

Great atmosphere on the first shot Fallen Angel, i have seen a derelict farm near Aston on Trent Derbyshire, but have yet to check it out. It can be seen from the A 50 going towards Stoke way.

THE ODEON


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Welcome to DP*

Your pics are just fine ok..shame the buildings are falling down though.


----------



## Flexible (Nov 12, 2009)

> I'm not a good enough photographer to do it justice.



You're too harsh on yourself - I think your pics are rather good. As Klempner69 said, it's a pity the buildings are in the state they're in. 

Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Labb (Nov 13, 2009)

Good pictures. It is a shame that a farm like this is falling down like this.


----------



## Labb (Nov 13, 2009)

Can you tell me how old the farm is.


----------



## Fallen_Angel (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know a great deal about it to be honest, which is pretty bad considering my family have lived there for a long time! I know the house is about 300 years old and was originally intended to be the manor house, but the lord didn't like it much, so they built another one a few miles away. Up until 1994, the house stayed pretty much as it was, with the separate servants quarters & all that, and despite my constant nagging (I was only about 8 at the time, but still determined to preserve the house as it was!) she had the backstairs ripped out, lowered the ceilings (which were pretty beautiful - and came complete with meat hooks lol) and only really kept the dairy and the fireplaces.

A lot of the farm buildings I'd guess were a similar age to the house and as a kid I remember them being in pretty good condition, but no maintenance work has been done on them for years now. She had a whole system of new sheds put up in the late 90s and everything else was just left to rot really.

Until about 2 years ago, we still had a byre with all the old cow stalls and iron water troughs, but even that wasn't immune from mother's development plans - Now it's the rebuilt, reroofed storage building next to her new house...

To say she's such a hoarder, and the old house is full to bursting with stuff the family have accumulated over the years, she's not very conscientious about the buildings themselves, which does bother me...


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 13, 2009)

Old farms are great. There was a farm near Kiveton Park that was full of old machinery and cars. I think I reported it a couple of years back.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 13, 2009)

"A box of rusty oddments, including castrating irons...*Mum's personal collection lol*"
Don't tell me this was to frighten off those lads that came sniffing round the place for you and you mum did not want.
Some nice photo's shame the place has gotten like that. I have seen similar places round the country, one not far from me


----------



## Fallen_Angel (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep lol, rusty castrating irons and meat hooks on the kitchen ceiling...She was nothing but vigilant about protecting my innocence


----------



## Timmy (Nov 13, 2009)

shame to see a farm in this state... i love being on a farm... ive managed to talk my grandad into doing his barn up and its coming on along way roof has been fixed and rotten wooden floors have been replaced... cows have some where to live

nice pictures there F.A!


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice quality shots considering you are newcomer! Old farmhouses are one of my fav subjects too.
www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## woody65 (Nov 13, 2009)

why are the pics in a album called- lesbo nut house


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^ LOL!!!


and do i spy a fergie left to rot


----------



## Mole Man (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice pictures there, but a shame to see things like the roof in the first picture just left to collapse in.


----------



## Fallen_Angel (Nov 15, 2009)

woody65 said:


> why are the pics in a album called- lesbo nut house



LOL! That's my Photobucket username...I couldn't think what name to pick, it seemed fitting...I'm a mental lesbian after all lol


----------



## Neosea (Nov 15, 2009)

Fallen_Angel said:


> LOL! That's my Photobucket username...I couldn't think what name to pick, it seemed fitting...I'm a mental lesbian after all lol



LOL Nice one!


----------



## Fallen_Angel (Nov 16, 2009)

You lot have sparked something lol, since being asked how old the farm is, I went on a mad 3 day bender of family history...Now I have my maternal line traced back to the 1500s. Along the way, I've learned that the farm was one of 5 which my Grandad's uncle bought when he sold his bus company. Prior to that though, my Grandma's family were tenant farmers there.

I just need to trawl some more census data though to see how far I get with the farm rather than the family. I think the National Archives might possibly be missing 1911 data for us though...Cos Mum's got the book in her collection of random hoarded historical wealth! Still, I've inspired her a bit, so hopefully, very soon, she's going to give me free run of her hoarded treasure - I've been waiting 20 years for this! Whoop whoop!


----------



## woody65 (Nov 16, 2009)

Fallen_Angel said:


> LOL! That's my Photobucket username...I couldn't think what name to pick, it seemed fitting...I'm a mental lesbian after all lol



well we are all lesbians

moving on-having a farm makes it easier to trace family history,with the family farm we got back to the 1500's then got stuck-had the DNA tests are it appears i'm a viking


----------

